# Train Cottage



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

This is my first post and I couldn't quite believe how I managed to stumble across this property today whilst out on my bike in a rural area of Hertfordshire. Just as well it is winter because I'm certain you wouldn't even see it once the shrubs grow in the spring.

From the outside it looks like any other dilapidated unloved cottage but once inside you will see a rather unique construction.

I haven't got any details of history yet but if I find anything out I will update this post. 

1 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



7 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



9 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr

This was in an outside shed


16 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



18 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



20 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr

Inside the hallway. The newspaper is dated 1978


27 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



28 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr

It looks like two old train carriages inside the cottage but I'm not sure which came first


30 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



38 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



40 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



41 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



43 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



46 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



56 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



63 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



64 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



65 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



69 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



70 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



73 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



77 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



78 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



79 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



80 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



82 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



87 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr



88 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr

Hope you enjoy looking as much as I did finding it


----------



## tazong (Feb 16, 2016)

I am sure you are aware your pictures are not online just the links - click the insert image then add the link.

Looking at your folder - some really nice pictures and what a great explore - well done and welcome


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes. Sorry. Messed up the links. They should all be there now. Thanks


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok. That didn't work!!

Will try again as they all appear to have vanished?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2016)

All the pics are there fine now! 
What an unusual place, l;oving the high angle shots the show the shape of the rooms, odd! 
Brilliant first report, looking forward to many more! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks

A very unusual place and I will try and find out some history and update in due course.

Regards


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry

Why can't I seem to see my own post?

I can see your replies but not the actual post.


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't see any photos? Have I missed something? Lol


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

LadyPandora said:


> I can't see any photos? Have I missed something? Lol



UrbanX appears to be able to see them but I can't either. I'm sure it's user error on my part being the 'newbie'

Do I need to start again?


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2016)

Fixed. I blame UrbanX.

Welcome Catweazle, thanks for posting.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

krela said:


> Fixed. I blame UrbanX.
> 
> Welcome Catweazle, thanks for posting.



Excellent but I've logged out and back again several times and I still can't see the post. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2016)

Buggered if I know Catwheazle, I clicked on a couple of the links earlier and it looked interesting.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 16, 2016)

smiler said:


> Buggered if I know Catwheazle, I clicked on a couple of the links earlier and it looked interesting.



Cheers Smiler
Are you saying you can see the whole post with pictures?


----------



## thorfrun (Feb 16, 2016)

i too see nothing, no pictures, whatever your doing wrong so am i


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2016)

Fixed, again.


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2016)

Catweazle64 said:


> Cheers Smiler
> Are you saying you can see the whole post with pictures?



I can now krela's fixed it, Nice Belfast.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 16, 2016)

What an amazing place, thanks for sharing, great first post.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 16, 2016)

Now THAT is different !! Lets hope that it doesn't get torched - I'm sure that those coach bodies are worthy of preservation !! Top notch report, thanx for posting !!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 17, 2016)

Had to look at this report's photos 3 times - couldn't believe what I was seeing! What a bizarre and intriguing find - and amazing first post! Thank you so much


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2016)

Outstanding find and a cracking first post, it's like looking at 2 trains at a platform...crazy.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2016)

Not your average derp that. Bit different - like it!


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 17, 2016)

very different that one, but very interesting, thanks


----------



## shotgunmicky (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow nice find... a quirky little place, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 17, 2016)

Rather common in the 20's and 30's. At the time the Railway Companies did leave 'holiday' coaches in various rurally located sidings near to smaller stations, but other people followed suit and purchased the old wooden stock for homes - both holiday and permanent. A search of old land records and rail maps will indicate if these were original rail holiday coaches that have been purchased off the siding or if they were condemned stock purchased for a dwelling.

Nice set of images, good work.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 17, 2016)

This place is brilliant and beautifully photographed by yourself! Excellent first report


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 17, 2016)

That's a superb report. I have seen an extension to a house using an old railway carriage in Germany, but it was an extra room with a toilet. With this one it looks like the carriages came first and then the house was built over. The shed is quite unique, normally a wooden structure with a bench, but this one has a chimney. Thanks for posting. Unusual.


----------



## Old Wilco (Feb 20, 2016)

Fantastic post and a brilliant find. Many thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 20, 2016)

Thats unusual, first time I've seen something like that, thanks Cat


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes that's extraordinary as dirus said, probably quite common, but due to their construction cant imagine there are many left! 
Excellent first report


----------



## Potter (Feb 21, 2016)

Fantastic. This is the sort of place that should be saved in some form.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 24, 2016)

Potter said:


> Fantastic. This is the sort of place that should be saved in some form.



Indeed, I'm doing some research into it and so far it seems a little difficult to even locate any formal record of its existence although waiting for council record to come through. It used to have a sign up hand painted saying KEEP OUT. PRIVATE but that has long gone. I'll report back when I have anything worthy but I sense some local sensitivities!


----------



## funnybunny5 (Feb 24, 2016)

MY last comment got removed, please accept me as a friend @Catweazle64 I'm a local explorer that knows this place


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2016)

funnybunny5 said:


> MY last comment got removed, please accept me as a friend @Catweazle64 I'm a local explorer that knows this place



Curious, in your last post which got removed you didn't know where it was and was asking for details. If you know this place you can share your information with us all.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 25, 2016)

Catweazle64 said:


> Indeed, I'm doing some research into it and so far it seems a little difficult to even locate any formal record of its existence although waiting for council record to come through.



HJ's comments about the shed could be a pointer to the original use of this dwelling, and why the records are somewhat lacking. This place was probably a smallholding that kept a few animals - the chimney in the shed was probably for a pig swill boiler. As I previously stated; rather common in the 20's and into the 30's as some ex military personnel struggled with civilian life, the coaches were delivered to the nearest siding and then dragged into the middle of no where. Ending up usually on what was farm land, very few raised the eyebrows of local authority - hence the very sparse records. There is usually a Railway Builder's Plate riveted on the underframe which will allow the original Rail Company to be found, if one can get at them - the original coach numbers will still be under the exterior paint no doubt, but will probably be difficult to find unless the light is right.

Interesting about the 'local sensitivity', I know of two similar locations where the structures were replaced by very large modern dwellings, without much planning hassle - a kind of 'squatter's rights' for old structures I suppose. Wonder if similar is going on here?


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 25, 2016)

Dirus, you could well be onto something although the current nearest rail line is several miles away and nothing I know of even used to come close. Interesting suggestion on the shed which is split into two the one with the chair is open but the one with the chimney appears locked although I suspect it has been more recently entered than the cottage has...curious


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 25, 2016)

For those interested I found this almost identical property (for rental incidentally)in Sussex. I almost thought it was the same place when I first saw it



category_2068_hallway-595x446 by Cat Weazle, on Flickr


A 'google' search reveal Dirus is correct in that they were used as a cheap alternative to standard homes in the 1900's then at some point after a stone/brick cottage was built around it. The one I found has water and electric too.


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 25, 2016)

What a wonderful find. Love it.


----------



## Acguest (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow! What a unique place, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 5, 2016)

I suspect one might/could find similar structures around the old Kent Hop Fields. Years ago I came across a book that outlined the history of the pickers that annually left the old London slums for the picking season, and it contained references to the farmers providing 'lodgings' for the working families - it being normal for the whole family to go picking. This went on from 1900 to 1935 - the period covered by the book, but obviously has been going on for years, right up to the present day (picking but not perhaps the large scale movement of cash strapped labour from one community. However; I do not know when the large annual migrations into the Kent countryside to live on the growing fields stopped. Obviously the demolition of the slums would have played its part, as would a general improvement in work prospects into the 40's and beyond.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 5, 2016)

Thats a welcome first post indeed. I love it. Thank you.


----------

